# New phrags from Ratcliffes



## monocotman (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi

With Ratcliffes closing down sale now in full swing here is what I managed to buy.
Left to right:-
Beauport 'Party popper'
Jersey 'Lauren'
Schlimi 'wilcox' aka cardinale
Besseae 'Elizabeth' 

The middle two are in bud. Beauport should be soon and the besseae is a small growth. Anyone know what 'party popper' looks like?
I am trying them all in a 100% inorganic mix of growstones and leca and feeding with my usual low level of rain mix.
Sorry for the poor photo. I am having problems with resizing with the iPad.

Regards

David


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 4, 2015)

They all look like healthy specimens. Not sure what Beauport party popper looks like.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2015)

Fantastic picks. Sad to hear ratcliffes is closing down.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear Ratcliffe's are closing down. Haven't talked to Paul lately, but he and Mary were great hosts when I was doing talks to the British Paph. Society, back in the day, and they carried some of the best complex hybrids available at the time. Many of these are still used in breeding.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 4, 2015)

Great pick ups.


----------



## fibre (Oct 4, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> Sorry to hear Ratcliffe's are closing down. Haven't talked to Paul lately, but he and Mary were great hosts when I was doing talks to the British Paph. Society, back in the day, and they carried some of the best complex hybrids available at the time. Many of these are still used in breeding.



good old times...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Can you post a direct link, so we can see the photos here, next time?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2015)

Good for you for getting some great plants from a great grower. Another excellent source for orchids closed.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 5, 2015)

*Ratcliffes*

It is the end of an era with the passing of Ratcliffes. Been around for so long. A real shame. There are fewer and fewer orchid nurseries left trading in the uk every year.
Eric - the iPad downloaded a new programme last week and now uploads photos like this! No idea how to change it. 
David


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2015)

Too bad to hear about Ratcliffe. Bought lots from Paul and Mary when they were still in FL.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2015)

Heather said:


> Too bad to hear about Ratcliffe. Bought lots from Paul and Mary when they were still in FL.



Me, too.


----------

